# Standard Oil Merchant Seamen 1924-1931



## Floatie (Jun 27, 2013)

Looking for pictures of my grandfather Clarence Boudreaux Who sailed on the following ships as O.S. A.B. And messman. Thank You!!
Ships were 
S.S. Tilford 
S.S. Pollarine
S.S. W.C. Teague 
S.S. Pioneer
S.S. L.J. Drake
S.S. Standard
S.S. George H Jones
S.S John Worthington
S.S. Princeton


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi Floatie, I have just read your post re; your grandfather Clarence Bourdreaux I don't know if this will be any help to you. My wife's late uncle sailed with Standard Oil, British flag but was based in Aruba with the Lagos Oil Fleet from 1929 to 1952. While researching him came across the " Aruba Esso News" but it only goes back to the 1940's. In more research I found these U.S.A. websites which may help as some of the ships you listed are mentioned.
esso fleet tankers W.W.11 Amc and www.usmm.org/essotankers.html. I hop this may be of some help to you.
Yours Bill Morrison


----------



## Floatie (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank You Bill! It is through sharing that we all grow strong . Will look into it!


----------

